# Comunicar un micro con un celular (usb o infrarrojo)



## gokoone (May 17, 2007)

Hola a todos....

Comencé este tema porque he estado buscando información y no he encontrado nada muy claro al respecto.

la situación es la siguiente. Tengo un microcontrolador que tiene comunicación serial y lo tengo que conectar a un celular. el problema es que los celulares hoy en día tienen comunicación usb (lo que es bueno para los usuarios pero no para mi en este momento   ).  incluso yo podría intervenir el celular, pues yo no ando buscando hacer un cable sino que puedo abrir el celular y conectarme en algun pin especifico. pero en resumen necesito enviarle información desde el micro al celular.

no se si será posible hacer alguna conexión física y luego mediante programación en el micro podré emular algo asi como un driver o mandar las tramas de datos para que entienda el celular.

otra cosa que estaba pensando era enviarle datos mediante el infrarrojo, pensando que esto era los mismo que el protocolo que usa la de comunicacion rs232, pero lei en alguna parte que no era tan así.

alguien tiene alguna idea de como podría resolver mi problema? 

estaba pensando usar un celular sonyericsson k310 para mi proposito....

espero que disparen ideas y entre todos podamos solucionar este tipo de problemas.

hay muchos temas sobre comunicacion cel y micro pero ambos son seriales (cel nokia 1100) pero no es mi caso. 

espero sus ideas....

Nos vemos

 8)


----------



## JV (May 17, 2007)

Hola gokoone, no tengo mucho conocimiento en el area pero te dejo un par de inquietudes.

Estas seguro de que la comunicacion es USB? He visto un par que tienen el cable para conectar a la PC via USB y en realidad tiene internamente un conversor RS-232/USB.

Sobre la comunicacion infraroja tienes que buscar por IrDA, que es el protocolo de comunicacion, hay varios circuitos dando vueltas para conectar un celular a la PC por este medio, a lo mejor puedes adaptar a tus necesidades.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2007)

normalmente se utiliza el canal serie con alguna adaptacion a nivel de tensiones, mira por el foro se ha hablado xtensamente sobre el tema,aunque yo todavia no lo he probado.


----------



## gokoone (May 17, 2007)

JV... 
eso de que usan cable usb pero realmente es rs232 me sorprendió... no lo he visto pero voy a buscar, sería muy bueno que en realidad la comunicación del cel fuera 232.
con respecto a lo del inrarrojo. si, estoy buscando IrDA y he encontrado algunas cosillas pero nada concreto aun.... gracias por tus aportes

tiopepe123...
el problema es que si la comunicacion es us, entonces es un problema de comunicacion mas que de tension... es como que dos personas esten hablando en distintos idiomas... bueno, asi lo veo yo, si me equivoco porfavor haganmelo saber.... gracias tambien por tu aporte

Nos vemos


----------



## gokoone (May 18, 2007)

Hola... En una pagina encontre esta información. esto es para celulares sonyericsson entre ellos el k310. 
particularmente hay que ver el pin 1, 9, 10 y 11.  por lo tanto la comunicación es realmente USB.

Pin  	Signal  	
1	USB +5V in	 
2	SP_REF 	 
3	Mic+/AUXIN_L 	 
4	Mic-/AUXIN_R 	 
5	DFMS/SP_L 	 
6	DTMS/SP_R 	 
7	VIDEO/STB 	 
8	VPPFLASH 	 
9	GND 	 
10	CTMS / USB DATA+ 	 
11	CFMS / USB DATA-	 
12	Charge In

bueno.... es algo de información que encontre...
seguiré reportando avances para los que les pueda servir.

Saludos


----------



## edurope (May 18, 2007)

Hola.
Yo he realizado varias comunicaciones con pic16f877 y celulares ericsson utilizando comando at... incluso utilzando el Hyperterminal de windows he comunicando celulares ericsson y sony ericsson via cable usb y bluetooth...pero tengo un problema en particular con el sony ericsson j100...alguien me puede decir si soporta comunicacion serial o comandos at, y si realmente el problema es ke estoy tratando de usar una comunicacion rs232 y realidad necesito uan comunicacion usb.
gracias


----------



## gokoone (May 22, 2007)

bueno... investigando por internet creo que hay mas información sobre celulares nokia, por lo que creo que me cambiare a estos.

estoy entre el 3220 y 6020.... creo que tienen comunicacion serial pero aun no lo puedo confirmar. y creo que usan comandos AT cosa que tampoco he podido conformar.

Si alguien tiene las respuestas porfa escriban, sino seguiré buscando y responderé esas preguntas.

hasta pronto


----------



## leonxp (Oct 10, 2007)

bsuqen esto en google 
an3025.max3100.
http://www.iearobotics.com/proyectos/usb-rs232/usb-rs232.htm
ft232bm


----------



## KRYPTON (Nov 21, 2012)

Hice la prueba con el celular k310i con el hyperterminal y la verda q funcionan algunos comandos AT pero hay varios entre ellos los mas importantes q no responden, alguien sabe porq o q estoy haciendo mal...?


----------

